# Need some help with Handicapped Accessable Lakes



## raw157 (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright, so my buddy and I do a good amount of fishing when we're both home from school in the summer. He is in a wheel chair, and has no legs (I'd post a picture, but I have to have 3 posts or something like that). He is by no means "Disabled," the guy can do more push ups then I can. He gets around on his hands when he cannot use his chair.

This is a delima however, because if he's using his hands to "walk" he cannot carry anything, except his tackle box which he puts around his neck lol. This means I have to carry all his other stuff plus mine. 

So, I was wondering if anyone knows of a list some where or handicapped accessible lakes in NE Ohio. I live in Medina, but travel a ways to go fishing. We have 3-4 lakes that we fish because he can get to the good spots easy. We're in college and cannot afford a boat of any type, nor do we have the capacity to pull it, because I drive a little car. So we're stuck on the shore.

Please lemme know if you know any lakes that we could possibly hit up pretty easy or if there is a list or any type.

Thanks
raw


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> This is a delima however, because if he's using his hands to "walk" he cannot carry anything, except his tackle box which he puts around his neck lol. This means I have to carry all his other stuff plus mine.


That's one strong dude!
Atwood and Tappan have handicap fishing piers. Send a PM to Husky Hooker. He's in a chair too and can help you out with detailed info.


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Might be too far from you but Mosquito has at least 2 handicap access fishing spots (fishing decks) that I know of. One has parking right at the deck (in the state park marina and swimming area), and the other is about a 100-200 yd hike with a walkway between parking lot and deck (in the southeast corner of the lake). The ODNR has (last time I went by) one of their nets set not far from the deck in the SE corner. If I was gonna try one, I'd try the one in the SE corner in the evening or early morning. If he can get down 6-8 fairly steep steps you could also try the causeway. Parking is right by the steps and then there are concrete walkways to fish off of. Fishing can be very good there at times.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Mogadore has a very handy handicap accessible fishing pier. So does waterworks park on the Cuyahoga river in Cuyahoga Falls.


----------



## raw157 (Mar 29, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> That's one strong dude!
> Atwood and Tappan have handicap fishing piers. Send a PM to Husky Hooker. He's in a chair too and can help you out with detailed info.


Yeah, we meet in middle school. Actually meet at wrestling practice lol.

I'll look into the lakes you guys mentioned and I'll PM him as well.

Thanks for all the help, if anyone else has more suggestions lemme know.


----------



## Shtring (Mar 4, 2010)

These ought to be a little closer to home for you.

The lake at Silvercreek Metropark near the corner of Medina Line Rd. and Eastern Rd. in Wadsworth Township/Chippewa Township has a handicap accessible pier. I can't say the fishing is all that great at Silvercreek, but they've got a trout stocking coming up around the middle of April. The restrooms at the back of the concession stand/boat rental are also handicap accessible. http://www.summitmetroparks.org/ParksAndTrails/SilverCreek.aspx

Also, try Spencer Wildlife Area off Rt. 162 and River Corners Rd. just east of Spencer. There's a pedestrian-only causeway that has a pier coming off both the north and south sides. They usually have a handicap accessible port-a-john at either end of the causeway. The bass are ok there, but the channel cats are almost always biting.
http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/wild_re.../SpencerWildlifeArea/tabid/20037/Default.aspx

Someone else mentioned Mogadore. They have the best prices around for renting a john boat. I don't know if they've changed it, but two years ago you could rent a boat from 8am to 6pm for only $20 or $30.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

seen your post,the invite is there.i do most of my fishing at the tappen dock or at pike island pier on the ohio river.great fishing at both.atwood not worth the drive and you have to pay.i ve got dialisis on tues,thurs,sat. im off sun and monday. got two handicapp vechicles.


----------



## garnerman357sr (Feb 28, 2010)

milton has a dock for handycap,i hear its good walleye there.


----------



## raw157 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks much for the help guys!

I'll look into everything, really appreciate it.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Raw,
I live in Medina and when you are home for summer break, if you and your buddy want to try and get out on some water, let me know. I only have a 16' Lund, but it has enough room for his chair in the middle. I usually fish Berlin, Portage or West Branch.. The invite is there.

Luke


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

state park @ portage lakes is handicap accessable (but i dont know how good the fishing is)........also springfield lake on 224..very accessable and pretty good crappie ,cat ,and bass....(the bluegill is poor).................


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

North Resevoir of the Portage Lakes at the Division of Wildlife office is accessible. There's a baith shop right across the street too. The Tappan lake docks a placed in good spots to catch fish. Only seen them while driving by to my hunting spot.


----------

